# Food Safety News Sun 5/3/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 3, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 5/3/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Offering businesses immunity from coronavirus liability is a bad idea*
By Timothy D. Lytton on May 03, 2020 12:03 am CONTRIBUTED Opinion Governors around the country are attempting to restart the economy by easing restrictions put in place to prevent the spread of COVID-19. The prospect of returning to “normal” amid a pandemic has businesses lobbying Congress to grant them sweeping immunity from civil liability for failure to adequately protect workers and customers from infection....  Continue Reading


* EFSA reviews control options for Campylobacter in chickens*
By Joe Whitworth on May 03, 2020 12:01 am Experts have reviewed on-farm control options for Campylobacter in chickens raised for meat production and assessed advantages and disadvantages of each measure. European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) experts considered 21 control options and selected eight for further assessment because of their impact. The estimated effects of vaccination and application of feed and/or water additives appeared...  Continue Reading


----------

